# August Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations HolDaisy, Great theme you've selected.

Hope to see lots of entries!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Lucky Help to Raising the Next Generation. 

He helped raise 2 litters of Gorkies and their Mama Cozy. 

The look like Yorkies but have the Hearts Of Pure Gold!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't worry about the yucky water mom. I will help you get that duck out of there!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver at the nursing home comforting our friend Bob.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics everyone so far! I can't wait to see lots more beautiful, helpful goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your " Helpful Goldens"!

Great entries, let's see some more.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I can help you take me for a walk.. Really I can...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure who was helping who, but that was a BIG BRANCH and needed two mouths to bring it back to shore.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your "Helpful" Goldens!

Great entries everyone, hoping to see many more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Here's my Tucker at the bottom of the ladder, giving Olivia pointers on how to come down!!

*TUCKER (at the bottom) TEACHES OLIVIA (on the top) HOW TO USE THE POOL LADDER!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

BUMPING up for more pics!


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here in New Jersey we lost two police officers in the line of duty on separate instances within one week. I am a police officer in a neighboring town of the second officer killed and it hit close to home. I put my hat next to my 3 month old puppy Pixie, assuming she'd put it in her mouth, but she rested on it instead and I managed to capture this shot. So sweet.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just realized my entry was completely not in the helpful golden topic. Sorry about that. Here's my helpful golden entry. Pixie helping me dig holes in the garden.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Way back in the past, puppy Flem loved to help with the gardening.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mos*

Mos

I am so sorry for the loss of your fellow police officers. We all appreciate how you risk your lives so we can be safe!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not eligible, but thought I would share Keisel at a very young age being very helpful. He was able to post his own FB status and photos as a puppy. This took a lot of pressure off of me to keep everything up to date!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear had crawled under the warm laundry. Idk if he was trying to hide or thought he was helping sort the clothes. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bad lighting... but Shala helps choose what to watch with my friends.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

There's a leash law? Got it covered, Mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for more photos!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

A sort of old one... My wife and I couldn't get our veggies to grow from seeds. We had to buy already sprouted plants, however after our attempt in vain to grow veggies, Lucy decided to say hey, at least one thing in this garden is growing...ME!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great photos all!

Let's see some more "Helpful Goldens"


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Sadie helps bring up the frozen beef to thaw for her humans dinner


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for more helpful Goldens!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

"Helpful Goldens"

Show us your Goldens taking out the trash, "sorting" the laundry, "planting" in the garden, visiting patients in a hospital, guiding a furry sibling, guiding the blind, involved in therapy, hatching the eggs or just doing things that only they think are helpful. From official work to official play show us your helpful Goldens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*We need Helpful Golden pics*

Show us your HELPFUL Goldens!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Tucker loves to help with the dishes...*

He's so much help, that I usually put him in the back yard so I can finish!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here's Theo "helping" us unwrap picture frames.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is Molly helping to decorate the tree at Christmas:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> "Helpful Goldens"
> 
> Show us your Goldens taking out the trash, "sorting" the laundry, "planting" in the garden, visiting patients in a hospital, guiding a furry sibling, guiding the blind, involved in therapy, hatching the eggs or just doing things that only they think are helpful. From official work to official play show us your helpful Goldens!


Let's see some more "Helpful Goldens"!

Great entries everyone


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Flynn "helping" me babysit my niece. 

"Hey Mom I got this 'babysitting' thing down good! 'Baby' lays down and I 'sit' (or in this case lay) on her!! Aren't I a good boy!? When can we take the baby and go get ice cream???"


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Here is Maci giving Antonia a "massage"


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great entries so far everyone, keep them coming we love seeing your "helpful goldens"


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Brody helping with the housework - shaking his own mat


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Show us your helpful Golden


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby helping to clean up the environment!!! ( Actually she loves to retrieve plastic bottles...hers and any others she finds outdoors )


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie used to work as a valet boy!

Mister your vehicle is parked, here are the keys!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a couple more days to submit your helpful Goldens


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

*Grit helping pick blackberries*

Grit was very helpful with the blackberries, but he kept eating them


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I love all the pictures!


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

*reba*

don't take my picture, I'm all wet


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last hours to submit your entries


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Gone but not forgotten.*

Don't worry Dad, if those squirrels attack, I'm on guard!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you all for some great entries, you are all winners and sharing your Golden's help us all everyday with a smile.
Head on over to vote for a winner here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../312161-august-photo-contest-voting-poll.html


----------

